# sweet pigeon with broken wing!



## Lauri (Sep 17, 2003)

gonna need a bit of advice!
have a sweet snuggly pigeon in my driveway yesterday with a broken wing,have taken measures to stabilize the leg with vet wrap around broken wing in natural position and around body and under good wing. so bird wing is totally stable and bird can still breathe well.
now I understand birds equalibrium is toast as of now because I have that wing in the bandage, so now bird falls over on side.
concern lies in the fact that bird lays there and does not move. I have no bird cage, but have a modified rabbit carrier fro shows, which has drip tray under it for debris to fall thru and not get on pretty bird!
I need to know what to feed this bird? and how do I know if it is a male or a female?
I call it a her and call her Pidge!
can anyone help me out?
Thanks alot in advance!


----------



## Lauri (Sep 17, 2003)

ok....since I typed the previous message the sweet little houdini has slipped out of her burrito skin of bandages!
any suggestions? I am afraid to wrap it much tighter for fear of squishing her HALLLLLLPPPPPPP.
now mind you pidge is quite content with the wraps off! and perched herself up on the water crock! silly goose!!!!!!!(just shaking my head and saying to self! man what a bright twitterpaiter!)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Lauri and welcome to pigeons.com! Thank you for helping this needy bird!

Wild bird seed and fresh water will be fine as regards the cuisine.

Taping the wing to the leg might be effective as far as stablizing but you are seeing the result. Untape it all and tape the wing (about 2/3 of the way back from the front) to the tail feathers .. very tightly. This will keep the wing in position and also allow the bird to move fairly normally. There are pictures of this here somewhere .. will try to find them and bump up for you.

Terry Whatley


----------



## Lauri (Sep 17, 2003)

was an error in typing on my part to say I taped to leg! apologies! was simply wrapped burrito style around bad wing and under good wing repeated till wrap ran out! but obviously bird needs it tighter!
silly thing!
it insists on perching on anything other than the floor! ggggg
so I put in a shoe box full of shredded paper for it, and a dowel affixed to the wire on the cage wall so as not to move on her!.


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

http://community.webshots.com/user/jujubear29 

I have uploaded some wing wrap pictures with instructions to my photo album. I recommend that you click on all of the pictures and read all of the instructions in order to get it right. 

I have never done this myself.

Good Luck!

Julie


----------



## Lauri (Sep 17, 2003)

I worry that the tape will rip her feathers out when removed?
and how are you to wrap when it is the bone closest to the body? it is under the main portion of the wing.the Humerous? would it be wrapped in the natural position to the body? she seems quite content today!
I will try to get a photo top send you of the exact damaged area. there is a blood stain where the initial damage was done.
I have been talking to a vet regarding her but he does not specialize in birds, and in my rural area there is no one within a reasonable distance to take her to.
So I am her Dr until she can get away.
My daughter (15 yrs) would very much like to have Pidge as a pet if she can not fly. But I am dubious about this! do they make good pets?
I hear such horrible stories about lice, and other problems stemming from birds, can anyone elaborate?
Thanks for your wisdom and concern.
Lauri & Pidge


----------



## Nanci (Jul 4, 2003)

Hi,

Pigeons make the BEST pets! (I've had _everything...) They bond very closely with people and are sweet and loveable. 

A newly-acquired pigeon might have some sort of parasites, but you can buy spray at a pet store, or Sevin dust, and once the lice/mites are gone, they should stay gone. Pigeons also do not carry diseases that humans can catch.

With any luck, you should have a wonderful pet for many years!

Nanci


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pijjies are wonderful pets! They are easy to take care of if you give them what they need.
Did you check ou the "basic Care" on the first page of website?

Lice and mites on pigeons are so much easier to get rid of than fleas! You can use parakiet spray on them to get rid of most bugs. If you have only one bird it will be even easier! Pigeons are by nature clean birds, they love to take baths and showers! I have 43 pigeons and keeping them clean is no problem. I clean their coop daily and spray them maybe only once a month as they are so clean.

Also, when a pijjie is in "rehab" he is not going to let you know if he is a male or female, once he is more comfortable and able to move around more, he will start cooing, etc. Also, once they get around other pijjies they really show their gender!
Treesa


----------



## ddpowell (May 16, 2003)

If you can get a hold of some vet wrap or "coban" dressing (sold at most pharmacies), that would be best as far as not sticking to the feathers. 

For lice and mites, I use Scalex spray sold at most pet stores. Good luck! Until you can get it, try baking soda...sprinkle it on and rub in.


----------



## Lauri (Sep 17, 2003)

well if anyone has ever read the story about how to wash a cat! well then you are pretty close in hilarity to what sweet Pidge does when I get her taped up!
she flops around like a bug on a skillet, and then she slowly and meticulously backs out of the wrap! no matter how many times I wrap her she gets out! think it is time to change her name to Houdiniette!
anyhow, will it work to simply keep her caged so she does not flap that wing?
or does it really need to be wrapped?
she cant seem to walk with the wrap on and she looks so pitiful as she bounces off the sides of the cage!


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

That would depend on the condition of the wing. It could be that the break is old and will not ever fix. It could be that she has only sprained it or that is is actually broken and needs immediate attention. 

Do you have pictures? 

I can only advise that you find a rehabber or a vet that can help because I believe that time is important to whether or not the wing can be repaired for flying again. 

Julie


----------



## Lauri (Sep 17, 2003)

New update on Pidgee........ today she is puffed up by fluffing her feathers all up making herself look very large, and when I tried to hold her she actually pecked me! nothing to worry about in pain levels for me, but I begin to wonder if she is ok?
I have no idea if she is eating or simple scattering the millett around the cage when she walks and bumps into things?
I am concerned I went to the vet today and got vitamin drops, he does not treat birds but special ordered these vitamin drops for Pidgee, I put 3-4 drops per ounce of water in her dish! but that too I am not so sure she is drinking?
How does one know?
I worry about this sweet baby!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Laurie

Thank you for helping this bird.

Julie is right, you need to find a rehabber, someone who can tell you exactly what is wrong with this bird. Besides the wing problem, she is now displaying signs of disease. If she puffs up her feathers continuously, and not doing much, she is not feeling good. Does she still have a bandage on the wing? If she doesn't and is walking into things, this is a sign of more serious disease. 
I am very concerned about this pigeon.Look for bird rehabber or maybe you local pigeon club knows someone who is an expert with pigeons, or they can recommend someone. 
Treesa


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

If she is puffing up really big and it's not because you are reaching in her cage then she could be very sick. Going to a vet that can give her proper treatment will be the difference of life or death for your pigeon. 

Time is very important in this case. 

Stress will bring on Coccidiosis. A sign of Coccidiosis is puffing up. Coccidiosis untreated will kill a pigeon. 

Julie


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

I see that you live in Oregon. I will see if anyone knows of a vet or rehabber near you that will treat pigeons.

Julie


----------



## hummingbirdzoo (Sep 21, 2003)

Hi Laurie,
I live in Ashland, OR. and read a posting Julie put on another pigeon group. (I just joined here in order to respond to your posting). This website gives information on Oregon wildlife rehabbers ... there are a couple in the Klamath area. http://www.tc.umn.edu/~devo0028/contactn.htm 
Good luck, and thanks for caring about the pigeon.
jani


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I have e-mailed the telephone number of someone in Oregon who should be able to refer you to someone who can help.

Cynthia


----------



## Fred (May 10, 2003)

Here is a site that lists avian vets in Oregon. They may be able to help you: http://www.aav.org/vet-lookup/locate-vet2.php?query_field=state&search_string=or


----------



## Lauri (Sep 17, 2003)

ok, now for a more descriptive assessment of Pidgee. she is not swelling up, she is puffing up each time I reach into her cage, and she also is making weird bird noises, I assume these are to tell me to back off.
or to tell me that she is ok, adn I dont need to bother her!
I honestly do NOT believe she is ill in any way other than that darn wing.
I have determined she is actually eating, but drinking I suppose I will never know unless I actually witness her doing it, but I assume she is.
I gave her some rice chex crushed up but she seems bored with them, so I am going to attempt to crush some kitty food and put in her feed dish and see if she eats that.

As for the list of aviary clinics,thanks to who sent that to me! I appreciate it. unfortunatly they are not even close to me! I am unable to get her to one of them at this time, nor could I even afford to do it if I could! unfortunatly Pidgee will have to rely on my intuition and my ability to have you guys help me here.
I am confident she will do well!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Lauri,

Yes, pigeons will puff up and wing slap you to tell you to back off. Nesting hens will double their size that way!..

If they opuff up, look depressed and shudder occasionally then they might be ill, if they do this for any length of time they are definitely ill!

Got your e-mail...glad Don is there to support you!










Cynthia


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Lauri,

Could you get some bird seed to feed her? I remember someone saying cat food is not good for pigeons. I'm not sure exactly why, but dog food is better. 

Julie


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

That is just what I was about to post about.. 

I would use dog food instead as cat food has way too much protein for the bird..

If he still won't eat you can soak some dog food in warm water then cut them into pieces and hand feed him.

Mary


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello Lauri,
I am coming into this thread a bit late but wanted to Welcome you to the group & thank you for caring for this sweet pij.

I have read through the other posts rapidly & didn't see any comment on checking the pijjie's mouth. If it's been mentioned, my appologies. If not, gently open the beak & take a look around. The mouth should be nice & pink. If you observe any 'small' lumps resembling cottage cheese, but of a yellowish color or a 'fowl' odor, your pij may have canker, which will hinder it's eating, however is treatable. 
Please post back your findings.
Cindy


----------



## Lauri (Sep 17, 2003)

sorry for the delay in reply, been very busy with family things, Pidgee is doing great! Found a home where she will be taken in as a pet if she cannot fly after her venture with me. But not till NOvember.
Started her with some oyster shell calcium and she seems to like it! Loves that popcorn too! and small dog kibble too! getting smar, picks out what she likes best from the dish!
checked her mouth and NO SORES, in answer to the earlier question. Just a bum wing!
she is doing excellent.
Signeed up for the Yahoo group site and it is overwhelming my email with multiple emails & the photos of one members camping trip! beautiful pix tho!
anyhow gonna have to cancel that one! or figure a way to get less postings 168 in a day is WAY too many for my ISP.
So simple update on the baby bird! she is AWESOME and still sweet as pie! THANKS for all your help!


----------

